# Kostengutsprache



## andrea-b

Estoy haciendo una traducción de un certificado médico del alemán al español y estoy perdida con dos términos: 1) a qué se refiere Ziff.181 y 2) Kostengutsprache der IV?

'Seit Sommer 2006 ist ihr Leiden unter der Ziff.181 als Geburtsgebrechen anerkannt und es liegt eine Kostengutsprache der IV bezüglich der Physiotherapie nach ärztlicher Verordnung vor.'

Desde ya, muchas gracias!

Andrea


----------



## beclija

Ich glaube es geht darum, dass es für die Krankheit eine Regelung gibt, die bestimmt, dass nach ärztlicher Verordnung Physiotherapie von den Krankenkassen zu zahlen ist. Pero no sé como se esto dice en espan~ol.


----------



## AGATHA2

Hola Andrea:

Ziff. 181 (= Ziffer) debe ser un número de expediente

IV  podría ser - pero solo es una teoria - Invalidenversicherung - también podría ser un número y entonces referirse a un departamente de algun ministerio u otra autoridad.

De cualquier forma la frase quiere decir que se reconoce por parte de las autoridades que la persona en cuestion tiene una deficiencia física innata y que IV (sea quien o que fuera ) se encarga de los gastos de la fisioterapía

saludos


----------



## andrea-b

Gracias!
Sí, encontré que IV es Invaliden Versicherung! Y la 'Ziff 181' no sé de qué reglamento o expediente será. Así que traduje así:

'Desde el verano de 2006, su enfermedad está reconocida bajo la cifra 181 como una dolencia congénita y existe una garantía de reembolso por parte del Seguro de Invalidez para sesiones de fisioterapia recetadas por el médico.'

No es muy elegante, pero por el momento no se me ocurre algo mejor.

Gracias a todas!


----------



## heidita

andrea-b said:


> Gracias!
> Sí, encontré que IV es Invaliden Versicherung! Y la 'Ziff 181' no sé de qué reglamento o expediente será. Así que traduje así:
> 
> 'Desde el verano de 2006, su enfermedad está reconocida bajo la cifra 181 como una dolencia congénita y existe una garantía de reembolso por parte del Seguro de Invalidez para sesiones de fisioterapia recetadas por el médico.'




No te gusta más:

..verano del 2006 se reconoce su enfermedad....

dolencia congénita y hay constancia de una garantía .....

No sé si no se_ mandan_ mejor las sesiones que se _recetan_.


----------



## andrea-b

Muchas gracias, heidita. Tu aporte es más inspirado que el mío. Voy a modificar la traducción. Gracias otra vez.
Andrea


----------

